# BTL Advertising



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Anyone here work for an ad agency that's specialises in BTL advertising, ie static printed material?

If so, drop me a PM, I may have some work for you....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Anyone here work for an ad agency that's specialises in BTL advertising, ie static printed material?
> 
> If so, drop me a PM, I may have some work for you....



S's agency does that. Email me. 


-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Sent to your work address....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

And forwarded to S. He'll be in touch with you.

Thanks x


-


----------

